# Loch in der Jeans



## Lortox (13. Februar 2011)

Nabend,

Ich hatte heute Mittag einen kleinen Rollerunfall bei dem ich mit meiner besten Jeans ein bisschen auf der Straße gerutscht bin und sich nun 2 Löcher darin befinden.
Da die Hose wirklich sau teuer war, wollte ich mal Fragen ob ihr wisst ob ich sie wieder hinbekomme oder sie irgendwo hinbringen kann und es noch Hoffnung gibt. :/
Die Löcher sind jeweils so wie ne 2€ Münze groß und um das Knie rum ist die Hose ein bisschen schwarz vom Boden verfärbt.

Also besteht noch Hoffnung '& habt ihr Ideen? 


MfG Lortox


----------



## MasterXoX (13. Februar 2011)

Welche Jeansmarke?


----------



## Caps-lock (13. Februar 2011)

Ich sehe da keine Chance.
Man kann Gewebe nur mit sehr großen Aufwand restaurieren und solange dir deine Hose keine paar 100 Euro wert ist, bleiben dir nur Flicken.

Der Mensch der Hosen reparieren kann nennt sich Schneider .
Also geh zu einem Schneider deiner Wahl und frag den.


----------



## Lortox (13. Februar 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Welche Jeansmarke?



G-Star ~ 150€


----------



## Tikume (13. Februar 2011)

Würde auch sagen: Am besten zum Schneider bringen. Das kostet ein paar Euro und ein besseres Ergebnis wirst Du nicht bekommen.


----------



## Soramac (13. Februar 2011)

Dass gesuchte Wort heisst hier: improvisieren, wenn sich um 2 Löcher am Knie handelt dann würde Ich es etwas größer machen und die Jeans im Sommer nutzen. So den alten Retro Style reinbringen (:


----------



## Terrorsatan (13. Februar 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Dass gesuchte Wort heisst hier: improvisieren, wenn sich um 2 Löcher am Knie handelt dann würde Ich es etwas größer machen und die Jeans im Sommer nutzen. So den alten Retro Style reinbringen (:



genau.
war ja auch ma "modern" und wird es wieder sein. ^^ ( so in 20 Jahren xD )


----------



## Soramac (13. Februar 2011)

Muss ja nicht so übertrieben sein (:


----------



## Zhiala (13. Februar 2011)

Ich hab meine Hose "gelocht" als mein Hund meinte auf Spiegeleis lossprinten zu müssen (und mich noch ein Stück weiter über die Straße zu zerren, verdammte Läufigkeit...). Jetzt ist es eine kurze Hose und wartet auf den Sommer, da bin ich dann sicher dankbar dafür^^

Bei einer anderen Jeans hat der Stoff am Hintern nachgegeben, hab ich wohl durchgesessen. Weil ich das Teil aber supergerne trage hab ich von innen ein Stück einigermaßen passenden Stoff dagegengenäht. Nicht mehr tauglich zum fein ausgehen aber für den Alltag gut genug.


Kann natürlich sein das solche Lösungen nicht wirklich zur derzeitigen Mode passen aber zumindest spar ich damit was, ist sowiso immer zuviel Monat übrig am Ende vom Geld


----------



## BlizzLord (13. Februar 2011)

Lortox schrieb:


> G-Star ~ 150€



Ne Jeans die 150€ kostet? oÒ
Ist die handarbeit mit Signatur oder sowas?

Geht mich zwar nichts an aber das ist verdammt viel Kohle für nen Stück Stoff. :O


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Februar 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Ne Jeans die 150€ kostet? oÒ
> Ist die handarbeit mit Signatur oder sowas?
> 
> Geht mich zwar nichts an aber das ist verdammt viel Kohle für nen Stück Stoff. :O



Ich habe nur eine lange Hose die unter 85€ gekostet hat und die ziehe eigentlich auch nichtmehr an, warum? Weil Hosen sitzen müssen.
Bin' eigentlich keiner der irgendwie auf Markenklamotten abgeht, ich habe auch Sachen von Kik, wenn auch nur Unterhemden - aber wenn ne Hose nicht gescheit sitzt und aussieht kannst du meiner Meinung nach auch ohne rumlaufen ;D


Lösung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2x kaufen, in verschiedenen Farben und aufnähen 
Beste wird sein sie zum Schneider zu geben.


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Februar 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Ne Jeans die 150€ kostet? oÒ
> Ist die handarbeit mit Signatur oder sowas?
> 
> Geht mich zwar nichts an aber das ist verdammt viel Kohle für nen Stück Stoff. :O



Nein...

Die Hose an sich kostet höchstens 20€ und wird von Süd-Indischen Kindern unter freiem Himmel an einem Fluss hangeklöppelt...

130€ bezahlst du alleine und rein für den "Namen"... wie überall... (siehe Apple etc.)


----------



## Konov (13. Februar 2011)

Ich bezahl für meine Hosen nich mehr als 30 Euro und hab in meinen 25 Jahren noch nicht eine durchlöchert


----------



## Legendary (13. Februar 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Nein...
> 
> Die Hose an sich kostet höchstens 20€ und wird von Süd-Indischen Kindern unter freiem Himmel an einem Fluss hangeklöppelt...
> 
> 130€ bezahlst du alleine und rein für den "Namen"... wie überall... (siehe Apple etc.)



Traurig aber wahr. Wenn man sieht wie dreckig es teilweise den Zulieferern von Apple geht, da gab es ja schon einige Suizidfälle weil sie scheinbar so unmenschlich behandelt wurde. Interessant auch...ein Puma / Nike Schuh kostet 100 € als Paar, die Materialkosten und die Herstellung kosten aber maximal 15 Euro...ziemlich erbärmlich.


----------



## EspCap (13. Februar 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> ein Puma / Nike Schuh kostet 100 &#8364; als Paar, die Materialkosten und die Herstellung kosten aber maximal 15 Euro...ziemlich erbärmlich.



Nicht schon wieder... ja, wie gut dass bei der Entwicklung eines Produkts nur Herstellungs- und Materialkosten anfallen. 

Natürlich zahlt man auch einen gewissen Prozentsatz für den Namen, aber das ist bei jedem Markenprodukt der Fall. Dass auch Kosten für Entwicklung, Marketing, Tests, Verkauf etc. anfallen wird aber leider gerne vergessen.


----------



## pampam (13. Februar 2011)

Glaube nicht, dass sich sowas lohnt... Auch ein Schneider wird die Hose nicht 100%ig hinbekommen, aber am besten du fragst einfach mal einen, was man da noch machen kann.
Aber mit den zwei kleinen Löchern hast du noch Glück, als ich vor ca. 4 Wochen nen Motorradunfall hatte, sah meine Jeans ganz anders aus


----------



## BlizzLord (13. Februar 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Natürlich zahlt man auch einen gewissen Prozentsatz für den Namen, aber das ist bei jedem Markenprodukt der Fall. Dass auch Kosten für Entwicklung, Marketing, Tests, Verkauf etc. anfallen wird aber leider gerne vergessen.



Darum gehts ja für einen dummen Namen zahl ich keine Ahnung 20-xxx€ extra.

Und kosten für entwicklung und co. zählen nicht das schaffen die noname Produkte auch.
Und wenn sie "Milliarden" in Werbung reinstecken nur um es dann dem Kunden aufzuhalsen ist das einfach nur lachhaft.

Meine Meinung dazu.
Aber jedem das seine.

Aber das wird wieder zu off topic.


----------



## Jester (13. Februar 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Darum gehts ja für einen dummen Namen zahl ich keine Ahnung 20-xxx€ extra.
> 
> Und kosten für entwicklung und co. zählen nicht das schaffen die noname Produkte auch.
> Und wenn sie "Milliarden" in Werbung reinstecken nur um es dann dem Kunden aufzuhalsen ist das einfach nur lachhaft.
> ...



Rate mal, wer die "noname" Produkte herstellt?
Das sind zumeist nämlich einfach nur Tochterfirmen der großen Konzerngiganten.

@Topic
Hose ist hin, Flicken o.ä. sehen mMn lächerlich und unseriös aus.
Ich würd mir wahrscheinlich ne neue holen.


----------



## ego1899 (14. Februar 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich habe nur eine lange Hose die unter 85€ gekostet hat und die ziehe eigentlich auch nicht mehr an



wirst du da nich blöd angeguckt? muss doch auch verdammt kalt sein...
naja wenigstens hast du überhaupt irgendwas an 

also ich würde sie auch zu einem schneider deines geringsten misstrauens bringen, aber denk ma das bringt nix... ^^


----------



## Davatar (14. Februar 2011)

Nadel + Faden in die Hand und Löcher zunähen. Wenn der Faden in ner ähnlichen Farbe ist wie die Jeans, sieht mans auch kaum. Solltest Du notorisch unbegabt sein, mit ner Nadel umzugehn, gibts auch ne Erfindung, die nennt sich "Mutter". Ne "Mutter" kann idR so ziemlich alles flicken, was es gibt.

Ansonsten kannst Du auch mit den Löchern in der Hose rum laufen, soll ja angeblich "in" sein. Ich finds zwar scheusslich, aber dann kannst Du erst recht behaupten, die Hose sei teuer gewesen. Schliesslich geben die Leute MEHR Geld aus, um WENIGER Hose zu erhalten (was ich überhaupt nicht verstehen kann).


----------



## shadow24 (14. Februar 2011)

Lortox schrieb:


> Also besteht noch Hoffnung '& habt ihr Ideen?
> 
> 
> MfG Lortox







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## asmolol (14. Februar 2011)

manche zahlen viel für ne jeans mit löchern.
näh den neuen stoff darunter, das die löcher wie absichtlich reingemacht aussehen, und auch nicht geflickt werden, du aber noch eine schicht darunter hast.


----------



## Saftschubsenschubser (14. Februar 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Der Mensch der Hosen reparieren kann nennt sich Schneider .
> Also geh zu einem Schneider deiner Wahl und frag den.



Fragt sich nur wie hoch dessen Skill sein muss. Ich denke für ne Jeans mit 100 Euro Itemlevel reicht nen Skill von ~450.


----------

